# Liquidlogic scuttlebutt



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Damn I just got really excited that there was going to be a boat called the ll scuttlebutt. In my head it was like the pyranha nano but an awful combo of a hull of a buscuit and the rocker profile of a jefe.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

With a 65" cockpit and magic fingers seat.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

And Patrick Duffy for a pillar.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Sure that wasn't Fabio?


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

BCxp said:


> Sure that wasn't Fabio?


 No, for sure Patrick Duffey.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Ben Cartwright?


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

This thread had zero chance of keeping a straight face. Not after that title. :razz:


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Lables*

If it's a good boat it will pop-up under a different name. LL has always been arm of the machine, after partnering with Native. A strong burly arm that likes to boat on moving water.

Scuttlebutt can be treated with creams.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

CM, We're all waiting... this thread was taylor made for you!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

BCxp said:


> Ben Cartwright?


Nope, definitely TV's Patrick Duffy.


----------

